# Compressed wood firelogs worth the price?



## ChuckHead (Sep 22, 2007)

The local price here (Near Seattle) for cord wood is about $265 delivered. Del's farm supply is advertising a ton (pallet) of compressed wood firelogs for $269.  I have never burned the stuff before. Is the 150% more Btu/Pound claim realistic? How does this stuff burn?

I looked 8 pages deep in the forums and could not find any assessment of these products. Any advice?


----------



## GVA (Sep 22, 2007)

Go to the hearth WIKI
BeGreen has done some tests and posted results
here is one

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/wiki/compressed_logs/

he also tested biobricks and they should be in there somewhere..

8 pages deep in the forums at this time of year is about a week worth of postings.....  Use the search box too and type in biobricks or compressed logs etc..


welcome to the forum....


----------



## Todd (Sep 22, 2007)

I would like to try them out to but they only sell them on the east and west coast. Can't find them in the Midwest. They claim 1 ton equals 1.5 cords of hardwood so if it's true it would be a deal if you buy firewood.


----------



## NWfuel (Sep 23, 2007)

Hello Chuckhead,
If you want to try some I will give you a few. You will need to come to Mukilteo. I will also throw in some Super Cedars.
Thomas


----------



## Todd (Sep 23, 2007)

Coaster said:
			
		

> Todd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The price is right, but shipping is too high. Know of any place in western WI selling these?


----------



## wg_bent (Sep 23, 2007)

ChuckHead said:
			
		

> The local price here (Near Seattle) for cord wood is about $265 delivered. Del's farm supply is advertising a ton (pallet) of compressed wood firelogs for $269.  I have never burned the stuff before. Is the 150% more Btu/Pound claim realistic? How does this stuff burn?
> 
> I looked 8 pages deep in the forums and could not find any assessment of these products. Any advice?



My sister buy's those from Del's... It's all she burns.


----------



## Vermontster (Sep 23, 2007)

I buy some of these "type things" They are sold locally here and I can pick them up myself (no shipping) and they do burn HOT, and... they are also the only coals left in the stove most mornings. So, they seem to burn up fast but the Hot coals seem to last a long time. The manufacturer states not to burn more than 2 or 4 at a time (I forget which) I honestly wouldn't want to, I buy them to burn on the coldest nights (sorta like a little turbo boost) and to mix in with the greener wood. The place I buy from just came out with a new one, less expensive but not as hot. I think I'll stick with the hotter one and plain old wood.
Here is the website for the stuff I get, they ship too. 
http://ecologicalwood.com/5.html
I have to say the stuff I read about in previous post sounds much cheaper - 84 packages = 840 logs = 2016 pounds = $549.00
or the cheaper stuff is Bricks - 50 packages = 2000pounds = $299.00

so, its good to mix in, but I wouldn't (couldn't)  burn it straight.


----------



## ChuckHead (Sep 25, 2007)

NW Fuels said:
			
		

> Hello Chuckhead,
> If you want to try some I will give you a few. You will need to come to Mukilteo. I will also throw in some Super Cedars.
> Thomas



Thanks for your offer, to bad I read it too late. 

After reading the wiki and other sources I could find, I figured I should go buy a few of each available and start testing. I would rather spend my Sunday on other things (Football). I wanted to be done with this yesterday but at least this way I might get better results.

Last night I tried the Lignetics logs, which light easy enough. They also burn pretty quickly which is exactly what is needed sometimes in the pacific NW. I'll post more results later. As for a replacement for hemlock at $265 a cord, I think they may save a good bit of money. Why they press these into circles instead of half-rounds or at least one flat side I'll never know. 

Thank you for all the responses.


----------



## webbie (Sep 25, 2007)

Pound for pound, they have the same heat as wood - but since they have a lower moisture content, you end up getting more heat from every pound - because heat is not wasted burning off the moisture. I figure they are worth about the same as pellets.......no more, no less. Of course, it always depends on where the logs are made, shipping, competition, etc. - The price is not as important if used as a wood stretcher for cord wood.


----------

